# Camera Reccomendations(Fuji or other)



## AKP (Jul 30, 2008)

*Camera Reccomendations(Fuji or other)* *I'm planning to buy a Digital Camera for under 10k.....

I have shortlisted 
Fujifilm FinePix S5800(10x Optical Zoom,8MP) costing some RS 8000

Why is a 10x camera priced so low..Does it have any problems..Where can I buy it in Chennai,Banglore or Mysore?(not intrested in e-shopping)
3x,4x cameras by other vendors reach upto 10k & more..

As Fuji is less estd. in India ,is there any other similar priced productsin market
Also recommend me some camera from some vendor easily available in India(Nikon,Canon,Sony),i dont prefer brands like Kodak & other newly emerging brands..
I'd prefer 3x or more & 7MP...

Please help me... *


----------



## toofan (Jul 30, 2008)

In your budger sony W80 would be a good option or w120 or 170
Or if you can go 11k then go for the camera suggested by Agent 001 in July digit. Thats Canan ix100is. this is a 10c optical zoom camera.


----------



## AKP (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't prefer a compact camera as they are costlier..I'd like a sporty looking one rather than a slim feminine look...


----------



## gsmsikar (Jul 31, 2008)

AKP said:


> I don't prefer a compact camera as they are costlier..I'd like a sporty looking one rather than a slim feminine look...


this is the reason i think fuji cameras are low cost as they are not small in size and the lens are very big in size ..

compact cameras are costly ..

am i right ?


----------

